# How often do you receive Tips?



## MyTes (Aug 3, 2018)

Hello again,
started ubering a couple of times a week starting about 3 months ago. just to make a couple of extra bucks and educate folks about Electric vehicles along the way.
I'm wondering if tips are normal, because i'm seeing that most folks are very generous when it comes to that. about 50% of my trips include a tip, ranging from averaging about $8 (max tip so far was $12 yesterday on a $20 ride). My average earning per trip is about $20 not including the tips.

so, is it normal to receive a tip in your experience (i don't think i've often tipped as a rider). just wondering what your experiences are.

cheers!


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

MyTes said:


> Hello again,
> started ubering a couple of times a week starting about 3 months ago. just to make a couple of extra bucks and educate folks about Electric vehicles along the way.
> I'm wondering if tips are normal, because i'm seeing that most folks are very generous when it comes to that. about 50% of my trips include a tip, ranging from averaging about $8 (max tip so far was $12 yesterday on a $20 ride). My average earning per trip is about $20 not including the tips.
> 
> ...


It's probably gonna vary a bit from place to place. At a rough guess, I'd say I make about 5-10% in tips, on top of what I make in fares.

Hard to say how many pax tip me. Sometimes I can go quite a few rides without anyone tipping, then I get a bunch close together.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

50% tip average is very good. I get maybe one tip out of every 6-8 rides. $20 per ride average before tip is legendary unicorn status in most places. I maybe average $8-$10 per ride, but that's just thinking off the top of my head without looking at the app and doing the math.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

pretty below average honestly. Are you just driving or are you taking care of your pax....luggage, open doors, water and mints. 50% tips is 3 stars in my book.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MyTes said:


> (i don't think i've often tipped as a rider). just wondering what your experiences are.
> 
> cheers!


Hope this gets you to now start tipping your drivers from now on


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I average about $20 a day in tips on 15 rides sometimes I make $40 and then there are those days I make $2


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I went back and looked at how often I get tipped on the different platforms. 
Uber eats 10% tip
Postmates 80% tip and usually well
Lyft 10% tip
Door dash tips are equal to delivery charges so I assume that most tip or the big tippers Avg out the small or 0 ones.
Sushi delivery 90% tip 4 hous last night $130 on 10 deliveries including delivery fee
Pizza 95% tip
I only occasionally take pax now. Usually with df or if I stumble upon a surge


----------



## Senior (Aug 6, 2018)

MyTes said:


> Hello again,
> started ubering a couple of times a week starting about 3 months ago. just to make a couple of extra bucks and educate folks about Electric vehicles along the way.
> I'm wondering if tips are normal, because i'm seeing that most folks are very generous when it comes to that. about 50% of my trips include a tip, ranging from averaging about $8 (max tip so far was $12 yesterday on a $20 ride). My average earning per trip is about $20 not including the tips.
> 
> ...


I rarely receive tips, probably 10% of the drivers tip me. I live in a college town and I drive a lot of students who I assume are on a tight budget. I have a decent rating of 4.91. I always make a point of tipping Uber drivers when I am a passenger. It's not a huge issue for me, tips. That being said I am there to drive the passenger safely and in a timely manner to their destination-no more. I will go out of my way for a passenger if they ask. For example I had an elderly man with a broken ankle and I helped him to his door, made sure his walker was on the porch and that he got in safely. But I am not going to stand by the car and be a chauffeur for an able body person as well. I am an Uber driver, not a personal servant.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

MyTes said:


> Hello again,
> started ubering a couple of times a week starting about 3 months ago. just to make a couple of extra bucks and educate folks about Electric vehicles along the way.
> I'm wondering if tips are normal, because i'm seeing that most folks are very generous when it comes to that. about 50% of my trips include a tip, ranging from averaging about $8 (max tip so far was $12 yesterday on a $20 ride). My average earning per trip is about $20 not including the tips.
> 
> ...


Yikes, you're brave to admit you've never tipped your drivers. Let's hope you certainly are now.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

MyTes said:


> Hello again,
> started ubering a couple of times a week starting about 3 months ago. just to make a couple of extra bucks and educate folks about Electric vehicles along the way.
> I'm wondering if tips are normal, because i'm seeing that most folks are very generous when it comes to that. about 50% of my trips include a tip, ranging from averaging about $8 (max tip so far was $12 yesterday on a $20 ride). My average earning per trip is about $20 not including the tips.
> 
> ...


Average for myself is approx. 25% of paxs tip, which is a reflection of just how TK single-handedly destroyed the taxi industry!


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Senior said:


> I live in a college town and I drive a lot of students who I assume are on a tight budget.


I drive in 2 college towns (Isla Vista & San Luis Obispo) I made the same incorrect assumption when I started driving. I went into one of the restaurants where I dropped off a pax and got me a $13 burrito. The bars and clubs they are going to/from serve $10 cocktails on average, if they can afford to get a driver to take them to these establishments they can afford a buck or two tip for the driver.


----------



## julianaray (Sep 20, 2018)

For me 50% is very good. Everyday I receive 15% on average.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

In my experience tips vary for different shifts.

Daytime anting probably has the overall highest tipping percentage but the tips tend to be the smallest. The dinnertime shift is pretty good tip wise. The percentage of tippers is slightly higher than daytime but with a higher average tip. Bar closing doesn't really have that high of a tipping percentage, but your chance of getting large tips is pretty high. Drunks can be generous. The overnight shift is rather random as far as tips go. Airport runs often tip but it is rather hit or miss.

As always, your mileage may vary.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

This week, 5 out of 22 Uber riders tipped and 3 out of 3 Lyft passengers tipped.
Last week 10 out of 27 Uber riders tipped, and 5 out of 6 Lyft passengers tipped.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

25% of Uber pax tip me somehow
50% of Lyft pax tip me somehow


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

About 25% on uber


----------

